# what form is needed



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Take a look at what your states laws are for equine liability. I don't worry too much about other people riding my horse (from a liability standpoint), since "It is the policy of the State of Oregon that no person shall be liable for damages sustained by another solely as a result of risks inherent in equine activity, insofar as those risks are, or should be, reasonably obvious, expected or necessary to the person injured."

If you live in a state that doesn't have a similar policy, then it would probably be smart to have a parent sign a release of some sort.

http://www.americanequestrian.com/equinelaws.htm


----------



## luke4275 (Aug 3, 2013)

My state is CA. Do you know what the rules are here ? similar to what you posted from Oregon? Thanks


----------



## EncinitasM (Oct 5, 2014)

CA has no equine liability statues.

Equine Liability Statues by State

there are a few sample waivers on line. Here's one

http://rosehillny.com/sample-riding-agreement.pdf

google "boilerplate equine liability waiver" for some others.

You'll probably want to slightly modify these to suit your exact situation.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

you can have her sign a ' hold harmless' agreement. and a general liability release. 
She can still sue and win and Then you need to counter sue. 
This state really needs to change its Equine laws.


----------

